# I think I just saw one of the laziest inventions



## Rhone (Nov 6, 2006)

Going home one day, I look to see someone whipping around 1/4 acre lawn with a gas powered thing.  No blades, or fan shroud underneath couldn't be used for a lawn mower or leaf vacuum.  Was self powered with him sitting on the engine and had handle-bars to steer, wasn't an accessory for a tractor or anything like that it was a dedicated unit.  I saw it was flinging fertilizer.  Yup, I got a close look and saw my first dedicated home gas-powered riding fertilizer spreader being driven by a guy with 1/4th acre lawn, simply ridiculous.

*EDIT* On a side note, he isn't handicapped or old.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 7, 2006)

bet he was a fatty


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2006)

gotta be glad he doesn't own a pig farm.


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 7, 2006)

After all...Lazieness is the true mother of invention


----------



## sedanman (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you sure it was his own house? Even if it was, are you sure he is not in the lawn fertilizer business? I know a guy that has 2 of these machines and makes a fortune treating lawns. He would not be nearly as productive as he is if he wasn't so "lazy". I love how people jump to conclusions and stereotype people. Maybe he rented this piece of equipment as it is the best way to apply a particular product.


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 8, 2006)

If he was lazy he would have hired someone to do it for him.


----------



## adrpga498 (Nov 8, 2006)

sedanman said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was his own house? Even if it was, are you sure he is not in the lawn fertilizer business? I know a guy that has 2 of these machines and makes a fortune treating lawns. He would not be nearly as productive as he is if he wasn't so "lazy". I love how people jump to conclusions and stereotype people. Maybe he rented this piece of equipment as it is the best way to apply a particular product.



Excellent post. I've seen commercial landscapers in my area on these spreaders.  Who knows, maybe polititions will use them also.


----------



## Rhone (Nov 8, 2006)

I should've mentioned the nearest city which has a grocery store among other things is a bit under an hours drive.  That city may have a landscaping business but I can't think the guy would have the money to pay for them to travel out here to do a 1/4 acre property.  

Anyway, I can't place that machine.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok so the guy doesn't have the money to pay landscaper to come out to his property to use the "laziest invention" but he has the money to BUY it? How nice it must be to sit in judgement of everyone.  Please tell me what I am doing wrong in life so I may reform. Or is this not a service you can perform over the internet. Which brings up another point, we must all have too many "lazy inventions" in our homes to have the free time to spend surfing the web. I am logging off now, I have cows to milk, butter to churn, candles to make, wood to chop, not to mention all the canning that still needs to be done.


----------



## jabush (Nov 9, 2006)

Rhonemas said:
			
		

> I should've mentioned the nearest city which has a grocery store among other things is a bit under an hours drive.  That city may have a landscaping business but *I can't think the guy would have the money* to pay for them to travel out here to do a 1/4 acre property.
> 
> Anyway, I can't place that machine.



Maybe he hired a better home inspector and didn't have to dump an extra $11,000 into his house.


----------



## Rhone (Nov 13, 2006)

> Maybe he hired a better home inspector and didn't have to dump an extra $11,000 into his house.



That made me laugh.  I like that one


----------

